# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Request for a good translation into German/English part 2.

## Culturist

Dear kamka, 
the following Polish sentences are from a philological article analysing the differneces of imperative usage in the German and the Polish language. Published in a German Slavonic-studies magazine, most of them are not accompanied by a German translation. May I therefore kindly ask you for helping me with their translations? Thanks. 
Nie m

----------


## kamka

oh my. No wonders you're having problems with translating these - most are sort of archaic, I can see some sentences are from Prus's "Lalka" which was written in what, the 19th century. 
I'll have my shot at translating these, but I can't promise it's going to be successful  ::  
Nie m

----------


## Culturist

[quote=kamka]oh my. No wonders you're having problems with translating these - most are sort of archaic, I can see some sentences are from Prus's "Lalka" which was written in what, the 19th century. 
I'll have my shot at translating these, but I can't promise it's going to be successful  ::  
Nie m

----------


## kamka

I'm glad I could help  ::  
the Russian equivalent of Polish "niech" is "pust' " ::

----------

